# Problems synching CONTACTS in Outlook 2003 SP2 with PPC-6700 using Activesync 4.1



## rncam (Jun 7, 2006)

I have a PPC-6700 - and have had no problems until a week ago. It
suddenly STOPPED synchronizing contacts between my PDA and Outlook
2003. It syncs everything else perfectly.

It will sync my emails, notes, tasks etc.

I was using ActiveSync 4.1.

I did a soft reset, I did a hard reset... no change. When I go to
Activesync --> Menu --> Options, the check box next to contacts is
greyed out... and it does not allow me to 'check' contacts.

I then installed Activesync 4.2. And there was no change in the
problem.

Then

I uninstalled Activesync, deleted partnership on the handheld,
reinstalled Activesync 4.1. I did a hard reset on my PPC6700 (all data
was deleted). I did "detect and repair" on the Outlook. I also
downloaded and installed SP2 for Outlook 2003.

Now I set up a new partnership with my desktop.... and selected to sync
ONLY the contacts. While syncing, it puts a check mark next to the
Contacts in the Activesync on the desktop indicating it has sync'd with
the handheld - without ever showing the number of contacts - and it is
done in a second. It turns out that it did not really sync any contacts
at all. When I check the "options" in Activesync on the handheld, the
check box for contacts is still greyed out and not selectible.

Any ideas of what else I can do to fix it!!


----------



## wolly2112 (Jun 10, 2006)

I've solved a problem with identical symptoms.
See your same thread at:

http://pdaphonehome.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73861

I've been adding new contacts and its synching like a champ.

Cheers!


----------



## ms_guy99 (Jun 17, 2006)

The solution you posted did not work for me. Did anyone else have any success with it? 
Any other suggestions? The contacts option is still greyed out in the ActiveSync settings in the PocketPC.  Please help... 

Info: Win XP, Outlook 2003, Cingular 8135, connection via USB

Reinstalled AS 4.1, repaired AS 4.1, repaired Outlook - even though a new install, had problem w/ 2002 so upgraded to 03 - same problem. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## wolly2112 (Jun 10, 2006)

Hey....were you trying to do any "import" of data. I believe that is the source of my particular problem. The site:

http://www.pocketpcfaq.com/raj/

helped me to sort that out.

Try playing around with updating fields of any of your records before synching. I don't remember what connected state I was in when I did the update (USB disconnected or connected). I believe that AS *was* active, however.


----------



## ms_guy99 (Jun 17, 2006)

This data was not imported into Outlook. These are contacts that were established over time. I have updated fields of multiple records - but the suggestion was only for if there were fields of data missing. That is not the issue here. The issue is that the option to select Contacts to be syncronized in the device's activesync settings is greyed out. When I sync the device to another computer w/o any contacts - it works. When I sync it after importing the contacts from the laptop (from which it wasn't working) - it works. But it is only a temporary solution. I need to be able to sync contacts from the laptop. Thanks.


----------



## wolly2112 (Jun 10, 2006)

Anyway for you clean out and freshly populate your contacts from the export?

BTW, my problem was also with missing contacts (all of them).


----------



## ms_guy99 (Jun 17, 2006)

The problem is not missing contacts. The problem is contacts is not a selectable option on the device's activesync settings. It is greyed out. Or is that what you are trying to say; that on your device, in the activesync settings where you selected what you wanted to sync (ie calendar, notes, files, favorites, contacts....etc) - the check box for contacts was greyed out. Thanks.

Nikki


----------



## wolly2112 (Jun 10, 2006)

Yes. Mine AS had those symptoms where the contacts where no longer an available option to select. At one point I had 2 items listed as contacts, neither of which were available to select (greyed out).

My suggestion is that you export your contacts to some/any format. Then import your contacts. Then update a contact's data. Then resync.


----------



## Dolf (Sep 10, 2007)

I had to play with this for a few minutes, but here is what I found. 

1. Synchronize as it allows. 

2. After Synching right-click "e-mail" under "Information Type" and select settings. 

3. Click Select Folders...

4. Pick at least one e-mail folder to sync with.

5. Press OK... this will cause an auto-sync

6. After that sync is done go to Tools > Options and now the Contacts should be visible

7. Select Contacts then press OK and this will cause another auto-sync.


Hope this helps. What a pain.


----------

